# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  اسمك المستخدم لماذا اخترته ؟؟؟

## الليل الممزق

احلى سلام
لاحلى شباب وصبايا
وتمنياتي لكم بدوام الصحة والسعادة 
لدي بعض التساؤلات التي تشغل تفكيري دائماً كلما افتح صفحات هذا المنتدى وعندما ارى اسمائكم "اعضاء منتدانا الرائعين" 
لماذا هذا الاسم الذي اختاره هذا العضو ؟ 
اسماء جميلة واخرى رائعة وبعضها غريبة وعجيبة ولكن لماذا اختيرت ؟ 
وما معنى هذه الاسماء ؟ هل تحمل معاني ؟ ام انها مجرد خواطر قفزت على فكر صاحبها واحبها فأختارها ؟ 
لا اعلم اذا كانت الفكرة مطروحة من قبل او لا ولكن اتمنى منكم ان تجيبوا على تساؤلاتي والتفاعل معي 


ابدأ انا
اسمي "الليل الممزق" قصته قصة طويلة اول ما بديت المشاركة في المنتديات صارت الشغلة بايخة كل يوم لي اسم مستخدم جديد يوم يعجبني.. واليوم الثاني.. ابدله
إلى ان قررت ان اجلس واختار اسم نهائي استخدمه في كل المنتديات وللأبد.. جلست افكر وافكر وفكر اسماء كثيرة جات على بالي.. بس اغلبها مستهلكه.. إلى ان جاء وقت الفجر.. ففتحت النافذة واذا بالجو جميل جداً فجاء على بالي هذا الاسم الليل الممزق
والذي معناه في اللغة العربية "الفجر الصادق" 
والحين جاء دوركم ليه هالاسم؟ 

تقبلوا تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## الفكر الجديد

حلوة فكرة اسمك




اسمي جاء من واقع مشروع نفذته مع مجموعة من الأصدقاء ..

ولأنه غالي عليّ هذا المشروع 

أحببت أن أكون به ..

----------


## غرامك شي

اني اسمي ماكان في بالي ابدا زوجي سماني اياه كان في بالي اسم جميل بس يالله مادام زوجي اختاره الي خلاص عاجبني

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*انا منذ زمن احب شهر ايلول لسبب مجهووووول*
*بعد ذلك وقعت احداث كثييييييرة فيه*
*تعلقت بالاسم اكثر* 
*بعض الصديقات سموني فيه في جوالاتهم*
*ولكن الان ايلول الشهر الذي اطلت فيه ابنتي على الدنيا وملأت علي حياتي*
*الحمد لله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اما اني كنت ابغى اسم مميز

فكرت وفكرت وحبيت انو يكون حامل تعبيرات كثير 

جال في بالي اسماء كثير احبها كان اغلبها موجودة 

ومستهلكة ففي لحظة تأمل لفظته على لساني عفاف الهدى 

لأن بيحمل شي معين يرتبط فيي فالكل استغرب واندهش 

وبعد شوي الكل عجبه الأسم وشجعوني اشترك فيه

وحتى لما سووا هنا في المنتدى مسابقة اجمل اسم

كنت من ضمن المجموعة النهائية الي دخلت التصفيات

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ببساطة 
لاني نـــــــــوارة الـــــدنــــيــــا
ابدا مو مغرورة

----------


## دمعة قلم

دمعة قلم بصراحه قصته قصه هذا يا خيي كنت ابي اكتب خواطر روايات وجلست احاول وفي مره من المرات كنت جالس على بحر وسط سماء مليئه بلغيوم وفي لحظات خرجة مني روايه جميله 

وسط تساقط المطر وفي نهاية ما خطته يدي سميتها بدمعة قلم ولقبة نفسي بدمعة قلم 

تحياتي غناتي أخوك دمعة قلم

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*اسمي مركب من مقطعين* 
*الاول كميل / لشدة تعلقي بالصحابي الجليل كميل ابن زياد وما قراءته عنه ومدى قربه من اهل البيت عموما ومن امي المؤمنين خصوصا ومداى العناية الخاصة التي حضي بها منه عليه سلام الله ولي معه قصص غريبة يطول المقام للتحدث عنها فهذه الشخصية انا متعلق بها كثيرا*

*اما الثاني الفلي/ فهي قبيلتي وليست لنها قبيلي فقد ذكرتها انما فد قرات تاريخ رموزها* 
*وما فد اتفوا به من اشهامة والشجاعة والسخاء الى اخرة من الصفات الحميدة*
*واتشرف ان يكون تاريخيا من عضمائها هو حاتم الطائي والصحابي الجليل عدي ابن حاتم*
*الى اخرة وهذا كلامي* 

*تحياتي لك وشكرا*

----------


## alzahrani33

الزهراني

اسم عادي

والسبب ( يرضي غروري)  :wink:  :toung: 

انا موب مغرور هههههه بجد  :bigsmile:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا اخوي الليل الممزق الفكرة حلووة ..*

*اسمي مركب الاول شذى : من شذى الورد لاني احب الورد موت ..*
*والزهراء اسم معروف يكفي اسم الطاهرة الزهراء عليها السلام ويعجبني وااجد*
*ركبته وصار اسمي ...*

*مشكور اخوي على الطرح..*

----------


## طفلة

اما انا فقد اخترت اسمي لشدة اشتياقي لايام طفولتي ، ايام البراءة والعفوية والمرح فطفلة لاتشعر الا بهذه الاشياء فقط فكانت بسيطة .

----------


## الليل الممزق

الفكر الجديد
اسم جميل لعضو جديد ...احس ان المشروع اللي طلع لك هاللغب خطير.. هههه 
غرامك شي
اسم رنان .. شكلك متزوجه من شاعر هالاسماء الرنانة ما يخترعها غيرهم ..هههه 
ايلول
اسم متفجر .. في هذا الشهر تم اسقاط برجي التجارة في نيويورك ..الله يستر ..هههه 
عفاف الهدى
اسم جميل جداً وقصته قريبة من قصتي شكلنا مواليد نفس البرج..هههه 
نوارة الدنيا
اسم ببساطة ليس فيه اي من الغرور ...هههه 
دمعة قلم
اسم موهوب بصراحة نلت اعجابي يا كاتب يا خطير ..هههه 
كميل الفضلي
اسم كميل يحمل من الروحانية الكثير فهو رمز التائبين الفضلي تحياتي لك 
الزهراني
اسم عائلة كبيرة ومحترمة .. وعندهم واحد فاتح قهوة في الاحساء اروح اشوف مباريات فيها ..هههه 
شذى الزهراء
اسم نوراني ويكفيه هذا الشرف 
طفلة
اسم للبراءة والمرح والا مبالاه بهموم الدنيا ببساطة اسم ناعم 
اعزائي وعزيزاتي
شكراً لمشاركتكم والمرور 
تقبلوا تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اما اني اخترت اسمي دنيا الأحلام لأنه عجبني مررررررره
مثل ماتقولوا دائما" حالمه واحب اعيش في الأحلام اكثر
من الواقع
لهذا اخترت اسمي

----------


## w_alwaheed

والله انا امي سمتني بنك نيم من اول ماجابتني 



وبتلشت انا بصفات الاسم 



يسلموووووووو

----------


## زهور الامل

صراحه فكره حلووه خيووو
وحتى اسمك له معني 
غــــــفران ..وكفايه انه يدل ع شهر الرحمه والغفران 
وربي يغفر للجميع .

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافيه على الطرح 

ما له قصة الاسم الي مشاركة فيه 

لكن اتمنى ان الله يجعلني ممن ملئ قلوبهم من نوره


بنتظار باقي الاعضاء ونشوف شي يعني لهم الاسم

----------


## الليل الممزق

دنيا الاحلام
w_alwaheed
غفران
نور الهدى

اسمائكم رائعة
شكراً لتواجدكم في صفحتي

تقبلوا تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## غرام العاشقين

انا كنت ابي اسم ثاني احبه واااااااااااااجد بس كان موجود وهوو

همسة حب

وبعدين جا في بالي جوالي لاني كنت مسويه نيك نيمات في الأوضاع ومن ضمنهم

غرام العاشقين

لانه فيه غرام وفيه عاشقين والأثنين يؤديان الى الحب وما في أجمل ولا أحلى من الحب  :amuse:  

الفكره مرره حلووه

وتستاهل عليها شكر خيوو

الليل الممزق " الفجر الصادق" عجبني  :amuse: 

الله يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## الليل الممزق

غرام العاشقين
اسم رائع
اسم مليان حب وعشق ورمنسية
جعل حياتك كل وردية ان شاء الله
مشاركتك زينت صفحتي

تقبلي تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## الملاك

لماذا هذا الاسم الذي اختاره هذا العضو ؟أخترت أسمي نسبه لي فـأنا كـ الملاك الصافي 


وما معنى هذه الاسماء ؟ هل تحمل معاني ؟ ام انها مجرد خواطر قفزت على فكر صاحبها واحبها فأختارها ؟
فكرت بـأسم يليق بي دون أن يحمل معنا للمجاملات رأيت الكثير من الأسماء فلم يليق بي غير " الملاك " فأنني فعلاً كـ الملاك ..

شـكراً لك أخي على سردك لهذا الموضوع الرائع 

فلاتحرمنا من جديدك أخي .. 

تـقبل مروري ..} 

تحياتي : .." الـ م ـلآك " ..

----------


## الليل الممزق

الملاك
اسم جميل
اسم فيه الكثير من الكبرياء والعظمة
شكراً لتواجدك في صفحتي

تقبلي تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اني كنت ابغى الفراشة بس  :amuse: 

وبعدين لما جيت اشترك ما قبلوه  :sad2: وبعدين حطينا اسماء واجد فيها الفراشة و ما قبلوهم بعد  :evil: 

وبعدين جاء عمي داحي الباب واختار ليي هالأسم الحلو  :rolleyes: 

وعجبني مرة وضبط ويانا وصار هو النك نيم حقي :wink: 
 :clap:  :deh:  :clap:

----------


## أيوب

بكل بساطه هذا هو أسمي الحقيقي

----------


## farooo7a

*آسمائكم كلها روعه ما شاء الله*

*انا اخترت اسمي " farooo7a "*

*اول شي هذا اسم الدلع حق اسمي " فرح "*

*ثاني شي حسيت انه يمثلني >> الاسم كله مرح وفرح* 

*ولا وش رايك ؟؟*

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

*شكرا على طرحك*

*تحياتي لك*

* فروحه*

----------


## الليل الممزق

الفراش الفاطمي
اسم رائع تحياتي لك

ايوب
عاشت الاسماء والله .. وعلى فكرة اسمي نفس اسمك ايوب

فرح
اسم جميل
يحمل الكثير من المرح

تقبلوا تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## أسرار الليل

اهمممممممممممممم
أسرار " أمووت في شي أسمه أسرار لأن حيااتي كلها أسرار "
الليل " أحب الليل .. كله هدووء وراحه للبال مع اللي مرتاحين وسهر للعاشقين << الله يعينهم ههههههه .. بختصااار أمووت في الليل "
مشكووور أخووي الليل الممزق على طرحكـ الحلوو ..
لا عدمناااكـ

----------


## الأميرة الصغيره

أحــــــــــــــــــــم  :noworry: 


 ~ الأميرة الصغيره ~

لاني ~ أميرة ~ بين أهلي و كل إلي يعرفوني

و ~ الصغيره ~ لكوني أصغر خواتي  :bigsmile:   :toung:

----------


## جورجي

موضوع جميل 
اني وبكل بساطة 
جورجي لاني احب الكراتين القديم

----------


## الليل الممزق

اسرار الليل
الاميرة الصغيرة
جورجي

اسمائكم اكثر من رائعة
انرتم صفحتي بتواجدكم

تقبلوا تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## خانقة العبرة

_اخترت النك نيم حقي لانه يعبرعالي بداخلي ولاني اكتم كثير عساس كذا اخترت_ 
_خانقه العبرة_

----------


## محبة البضعه

مشكور أخوي عـ الطرح

محبة البضعه,,,,,,, حُبي واشتياقي لـ فاطمة الزهراء عليه السلام

----------


## تأبط بودره

أكبر خطأ سويته يوم دخلت النت .. هالإسم الهباب!!
إسم هزلي .. جبرني أن أتماشى معاه .. وصارت شخصيتي هزليه على أساسه .. مع إني ماكنت أريد هالشي .. ليش إخترته .. مادري .. يمكن لأني أنتمي لتأبط شرا .. بس تأبط الشر هاليام يبيله أشناب .. فمالي إلا الفودر!!


شكرا للموضوع.

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*هذا على اسمي* 
*ولأني كنت اسجل في منتديات بأسماء متغيرة اخترت اسم موحد وهو اسمي*

*الصراحة الفكرة حلوة وأنا اشجع الأفكار اللي زي هذي*

----------


## الليل الممزق

خانقة العبرة
يالله تنفك ازمتك وترجعين لنا باسم مفرح .. هههه
مجرد مزح اسمك جميل تحياتي لك

محبة البضعة
اسم عظيم وجعلنا الله واياك من محبيها ان شاء الله

تأبط بودره
" تأبط شراً .. يبقيله أشناب " .. اقولك انت قدها توكل على الله .. هههه
تدري انك اكثر واحد انتظره يشارك في موضوعي يا اخي اسمك غريب

مرتضى محمد
اسم مقدس .. يحمل اسم النبي "ص" واسم وصيه"ع"


تواجدكم زين صفحتي

تقبلوا تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## سيناريو

*لكل عضو إحساس بمسماه بالتأكيد وربما تتطبع شخصيته بناءاً على ذلك*
*عموماً* 
*قد يتساءل الكثير عن معنى اسمي (( سيناريو))) ولماذا اخترته؟؟؟*

*اسمي سيناريو* 
* وأعيش في الحياة بين مسلسلاتها وأحداثها وحلقاتها المختلفه * 
*اخترته هكذا إلهامٌ التقطه عقلي من طيف أفكاره التائه فحتم علي بشده أن استعمله...*
*اخترته لكي أشعر بأهميتي ...*
*لأنه لايوجد فيلم ولامسلسل ولامسرحية بدون سيناريو فهو الأساس .......*

*أفرح كثيراً عندما أراه على شاشة التلفاز يتوسط بين كلمة* 
*تأليف  وسيناريو وحوار*

*أشعر حينها بالوسطية !!!*

* سيناريو تعني الحكاية* 
*وتعني الفيلم المستقبلي المكتوب بتسلسل على ورق* 
*يشعرني بالطموح والتخطيط والتطلع لمستقبل زاهر* 


*وبس ماأبغى أعور راسكم*
* وعلى فكره الليل الممزق أعجبني  كثيراً*
*تسلم أخوي على الطرح* 
*الله يعطيك العافية*
*لاعدمناك*

----------


## روائع القصص

بصراحة اني اسمي اصلا مافية حتى معنى لروعة
بس بصراحة اني من اشد المعجبين بالرادود اباذر الحلواجي 
فسميت اسمي بأسم كتابة ومعنا احلى معاني لقصص اهل البيت (ع)

----------


## alzahrani33

[quote=الليل الممزق;543064] 


اسمالزهراني
اسم عائلة كبيرة ومحترمة .. وعندهم واحد فاتح قهوة في الاحساء اروح اشوف مباريات فيها ..هههه


يسلمووو  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Hussain.T

شبل الطفوف : 

كنت كل يوم ابي اغير اسمي في المنتديات ، وفي يوم من الأيام كانت عمتي قاعده وياي ع الكمبيوتر ، وشافت كل يوم اسمي يتغير قالت الي وش رايك بشبل الطفوف؟؟؟  قلت اليها خوش اسم والله . ومن داك اليوم وانا شبل الطفوف. 

تسلم أخوي على الطرح  :bigsmile:

----------


## الليل الممزق

سيناريو
اسم كبير لمشرفة كبيرة
اسم يحمل واقع المسيطر والمتحكم بواقع الاحداث التي تدور من حوله
ببساطة .. اسم نقف امامه احتراماً

تقبلي تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## الليل الممزق

روائع القصص
اسم رائع .. تحياتي لك .. و لاباذر الحلواجي

الزهراني
شرفت صفحتي بمرورك .. تحياتي لك

شبل الطفوف
اسم من الاسماء الرائعة جداً .. تحياتي لك

جملتم صفحتي بمشاركتكم

تقبلوا تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## الليل الممزق

الفكر الجديد
غرامك شي
ايلول
عفاف الهدى
نوارة الدنيا
دمعة قلم
كميل الفضلي
alzahrani33
شذى الزهراء
طفلة
دنيا الاحلام
w_alwaheed
غفران
نور الهدى
غرام العاشقين
الملاك
الفراش الفاطمي
ايوب
farooo7a
اسرار الليل
الاميرة الصغيرة
جورجي
خانقة العبرة
محبة البضعة
تأبط بودره
مرتضى محمد
سيناريو
روائع القصص
شبل الطفوف

اكتملت لوحتي بأقلامكم
شكراً لتواجدكم

تقبلوا تحياتي
الليل الممزق

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أعضاء منتدى شبكة الناصرة الثقافية الجميل  :bigsmile: .. أحييكم تحية معطرة بأريج الفل و الياسمين :rolleyes:  ..
مكللة بعبارات التحية و السلام .. مرصعة بلآلي الجمال  :rolleyes: ..
مهداة إلى زهور المنتدى الكرام :embarrest:  ..

[IMG]http://voodoo711.***********/backbghearts.gif[/IMG]

اليوم جاتني فكرة إنه كل واحد من أعضاء المنتدى يدخل :huh: <<وش يسوي
انا اقولش : :bigsmile: ويكتب ليش اختار الاسم المستعار اللي له في منتدى شبكة الناصرة .. :wink: 
و
و 
راح أبدأ باسمي المستعار .. :toung: 
[IMG]http://voodoo711.***********/backbghearts.gif[/IMG]
v*^..]fatemah[..^*v 
إخترتهـ لأني احب اسمي ببساطة ولاني 
مالقيت لقب حاو يحل مكانه 
ولانه على اسم فاطمة 
الزهراء عليها 
السلام :cool:  

[IMG]http://voodoo711.***********/backbghearts.gif[/IMG]
و ألحين جى دوركم.. يا الله ننتظركم..

تحياتي  :amuse:

----------


## سيناريو

فطومي حبيبي 
تم دمج موضوعكِ هنا مع الليل الممزق أوكي

----------


## fatemah

اي عادي يازين الموضوع بس توني انتبه له سوري الليل الممزق وسري سيناريو ماعليكم من حولي ههه

تحياتي

----------


## الحياة تجربة

الحياة شيء مشترك بين الجميع فانا مثل الجميع نحيى ثم نموت ثم نحيى .
و تجربة او مغامرة يحياها الانسان بشكل خاص و منفرد لست كمن قبلك او بعدك .
لذلك اسمي مزيج بين العام و الخاص كما نحن كذلك .
(لست كالباقي لست كالباقي لي ثوابتي لي اخلاقي لي اشياء راسخة في اعماق اعماقي ) 
هذا شعاري .

----------


## احلى شهد

MY NAME

اممم والله مادري.. :weird: .. ولافيه سبب خووش.. :huh: 

بس ان انـــي أأحب هـــالأسم .. :amuse: 

ويوم من الايام الكفيررره كنت قــاعده مع بنت عمي ..وقالت لي احطه كذا  :cool: 

وهــذا أسمي في كــل المنتديــات...  :bigsmile: 

وثــآآآآنكس على المــوضووع..

دمت برعاية المــــولى..

تحياتوووو..

----------


## ابومجتبى

*ابو مجتبى* 
*هذه كنيتي* 
*واحبه موووت*
*مشكور أخي الليل الممزق*

----------


## اسير الضلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابي كل عضو يدخل يعلمنا ليش اختار الإ سم المستعار الموجود لديه
بنسبة ليي أنا اخترت (اسير الضلام) لأني أمشي واجد في الليل
ههههههههههههههه
تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااتي 
وشكرا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هههههههههههه*
*اعجبني الموضوع*
*أما عن نفسي*
*اخترت دمعة على السطور*

*امممممم*
*يمكن توقيعي يوحي بالسبب...*
*جميل جداً الطرح الذي طرحته أخي أسير الظلام*
*..دمت بعين الله ..*

----------


## عنيده

*اخترته لاني لما كنت بشارك امي وصديقتي قالوا لي في نفس اليوووم عنيده .. 



فاخترته .. 


*
*يسلموو عالموضوع ..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

انا بصراحه اخترت شاري الطيب
لان بجد في هذا الزمن الطيبه تنشري
الطيبة في هذا الزمن من الصعب تلتقي
مشكور اخوي على الموضوع الرااائع
الله يعطيك العافية
تحياااااتي شاري الطيب

----------


## ابو طارق

*انا شخصيا * 

*هذا هو اسمي  الحقيقي* 

*ولا اخاف او اخجل مما اكتب او اعلق او ارد* 

*على اي موضوع* 

*ومحمود  من الاسماء  المحمودة* 

* (( محمد    احمد    محمود ))*

*سعد* 

* ::  سعادة   ::  سعد ::*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

انا بصراحه احب الاسم وااجد وكنت ناويه اسمي بنتي بس الله ماكتب
وانا قلت هالكلام من قبل في موضوع ثاني ...وبس

----------


## وحـداني

:bigsmile: 
*اللـهم صلــًـي على محم ـد وعـ ل ـى آل محم ـد الطيبين الطـآهرٍين وع ـجل فرجهم يالله يـ ـآكرٍـيم ..*
*طرح أكثـرٍ من رٍـآئـع حبيبي ...*
*وأختيـآرٍ موٍفق الى النـك نيـم ..*
*أنـآ بسجـل سبب إختيـآري الى النك النيم الاصلـي ..*
*فهذ1تجـآ’رٍي..*
*almahroOoOom*
 :noworry: 
*والاسـًـُم بـَــًَـآين من عنوٍـآنه هههههه*
*مآيحتآج أوٍضح ...*
*طبعـآ لـم أخـتآرٍه عبثـآ ..*
*بـل هوٍ متمـآشي مع حيـآتي ..*
*تحيـآتي.*
 :cool:

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

اما انا اسمي المستخدم 
لعشقي لآل محمد 
شكرررررررررررررررررا

----------


## ياجرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اسم المستخدم اخترته لجروح في الذاكرة 
اذا راحت بغير الاسم

----------


## علي pt

*سؤال رقم اثـــــــــ(2)ـــنين للجميع .. أرجو الاجابة*

*أطرح السؤال الثاني لجميع الأعضاء والمشرفين وأرجو التفاعل مع الموضوع والاجابة ,,,*


*السؤال هو .. لماذا اخترت هذا الاسم المستعار (النك نيم) بالمنتدى ... ؟؟ وماذا يعني .. ؟؟؟؟؟*


*إن شاء السالفة مافيها إحراج لأحد أو مضايقة للإجابة على السؤال ..*


*ودمتم بكل ود واحترام ..*
*تذكروني عند الرحيل**أخوكم / الأقل : علي*

----------


## جنة الرضا

السلام عليكم اخوي علي 
يعطيك العافيه  على السؤال؟؟

بنسبه لي اني جيت من إيران وعندي صوره مكتوب عليها تفاحه الرضا عاد انا غيرت تفاحه وحطيت جنة

----------


## ملكة الملوك

صراحة اني اسمي ييشابة القلب ملاك

ودائما يدلعوني ملكة او ملوك  فحبيت هاذة الاسم 

تسلم اخوي

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيك ألف عافيه
خيوو  :bigsmile: 
اسمي المستعار :toung:  :toung:  :toung: 

لما كنت بسجل في المنتدى كان في بالي عدة أسماء
بس حبيت يكون اسمي مختلف شوي يعني كنت بسجل 
 moon ولقيت أن فيه فزدت حرف  (y) وصار اسمي على مزاجي
وأحس اني ماقدر أغيره أبد وهذهي كل القصه
وشكراً لك من جديد
تحياتي

----------


## khozam

الصراحة انا اسمي حسين بس اكثر اصحابي يسموني الحبيب

 لان احد اصحابي سماني الحبيب

يسلموووووووووو اخويي علي الموضوع 

لا عدمنك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اني دمعة طفله يتيمه واسمي على
بنت الحسين عليه السلام السيده رقيه
تلك الطفله اليتيمه ودمعت الحزان التاليه درفتها على فقد ولدها 
يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخي الكريم علــــــــــي
على الطرح الرائع  موفق لكل خير

----------


## Hussain.T

عمتي اقترحت علي كدا وانا عجبني 

فعلى طوول صار اسمي

وبس

بس هالاسم عاجبيني وما اتوقع اغيره


ويسلمووووو ع الطرح الرائع


تحياتي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اني اخترت اسم الأمل الوردي


عشان كل ماشفت اسمي اتفأءل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم علي..*
*اختيار موفق..*
*وطرح مميز للمواضيع..*
*اخترت دمعة على السطور...*
*لأني اتمنى أن يقبلني الإمام كدمعة...تسقط على الأوراق..*
*بعد أن أُسطّر رثائي في طيات هذه الأوراق..*
*وكل ذلك قليل في حقك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله..*



*أخي علي..*
*سيتم دمج موضوعك هذا مع آخر...*
*لتشابه المضمون...ووجود ردود ومشاركات..*
*مع خالص شكرنا لعطاءكم..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همس الحبيب

صباحكم ورد 
أما أنا أخترت أسمي كذا فقط للتسجيل واحتمال اغيره مع الأيام ...........
ان شاء الله اختار اسم اقوى
ويمكن مايطاوعني قلبي 
ههههههه 
يسلمووووووووووا

----------


## أم ريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

شكرا على الطرح .
واني اخترت هذا الاسم لان هذي هي كنيتي.
ام ريــم .

----------


## همسة ألم

مرااااااااااااااااااحب
همسة ألم 
اممممممممممممم
من تأليفي الأسم
وعجبني الأسم ...
مو لأني حزينه ولاشي 
طبيعي ....
عجبني إسمي واااجد

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مراحب
شمعة الوادي
اني كنت في ذاك اليوم ادور اسم حليوووووو
واني كنت اسمع مولد واسمعت كلمة الوادي واني احب الشموع فركبت الاسم وطلع يجنن
يسلمووووووو اخوي على طرحك الموضوع
وربي يعطيك العافية
موفق لكل خير

----------


## نجران

السلام عليكم
وأنا أخترت اسم نجران ، لاني فترة اللي سجلت في المنتدى كنت أعمل معلمة في منطقة نجران
لذلك سميت نفسي بهذا الأسم ذكرى لأيان نجران الحبيبة

وشكرا

----------

